# tips on cloudy eye ? type of meds for my Green Terror



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey looking for any tips on curing cloud eye I have tried melafix and maracyn two with melafix I was changing 30% water with the dose one week of that one week of meds maracyn two with very little effect oh plus aqarium salt with water changes and I have put up the temp the last couple days to 82 going back to water changes after the meds are done She also has a white spot in the middle of her cloudy eye ph at 6.9


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i would imagine she just bumped it.. i would wait a while to see if it goes away.. that at least what i did when i had a fish with a cloudy eye

i would just keep your water quality up and wait it out.. unless someone else has a better idea..


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a similar problem with one of my fish. All I did was added some aquarium salt with the water change and it went away in about 4 days! Just do a daily water change for next few days and add prescribed amount of salt. Hopefully it'll work out!!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I just used tetracycline to treat a clown with cloudy eye/pop eye. I treated for 8 days in conjunction with epsom salt. Supposedly eyes are difficult to treat because they are osmotically regulated separately.

Does Maracyn 2 list cloudy eye as a treatment? There are two types of bacteria, gram negative and gram positive and Maracyn and Maracyn 2 treat thir respective type of bacteria.

If/when it develops into popeye, you can also add epsom salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool I will give that a shot.


----------

